# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 3 FXAA Injector Saturation Mod.

## Freefall552

This mod makes the game look a lot more sharper and removes the annoying blurr that modern game developers seems to be in love with.
However, there's people claiming that this might get you banned by punk buster. So use this at your own risk. 

Link to the thread: Better sharper custom FXAA injector! - Electronic Arts UK Community


Here's a few screenshot comparisons I've taken ingame.

With the mod turned on. 



With the mod turned off.









Enjoy.

----------


## JD

Wow that makes the game look even more awesome...

----------


## Linken91

This mod makes my gaming much more enjoyable while playing! If you happen to play on a Фирма 1С machine like me, you're in for a treat!

----------


## Freefall552

The only downside of this mod is that I don't wanna play the game without it.

----------

